# best fly shop near muskegon?



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm looking to stock up on some fly fishing equip before a trip this weekend. Need to get some flies, sinktip and other tackle. Where would you guys recommend going? I'm in muskegon and not sure what the closest/decent fly shop around? Great Lakes fly fishing company in rockford or the shop in newaygo? thanks for any input.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Great Lakes Fly Shop in Rockford is the best fly shop in West Michigan.

http://www.troutmoor.net/

Good Luck


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Great Lakes Fly Fishing in Rockford.


----------

